# Scientific camera is developed that will shoot at 70 trillion FPS



## Kit Lens Jockey (May 13, 2020)

Sure makes that 20 FPS electronic shutter on the latest cameras look pretty weak. 









The World's Fastest Camera Is Frankly Mind-Boggling


At 70 trillion frames per second, it's fast enough to document nuclear fusion and radioactive molecule decay.




www.popularmechanics.com


----------



## brad-man (May 13, 2020)

Sure, but the price of the Sandisk Extreme Pro cards is a bitch...


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (May 13, 2020)

Not to mention it fills a card in about 5 milliseconds, so swapping out cards is a pain too.


----------

